# Specks in the bayou



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Got out tonight and caught 8 in an hour and a half or so. Wooly bugger was producing well until I lost it. Switched to a deceiver that also produced but not as well. Fish were really keyed in on short quick strips. Biggest was 16 inches or so.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

What state, county, city?


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice! Texar?


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dunt got it. Glad I got out last night because it looks like the wind is about to kick up for the next week or so


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wallace, tie some small LY imitations. Very basic, simple fly that trout, redfish and Spanish love. Make 2" for the trout....tie some 4-5" for to target kings.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I haven't started tying yet but I'm sure I will eventually. Do you have a picture of the fly? Something like a clouser?


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thought I would update because I fished tonight. Same place same pattern. Wooly bugger for 30 minutes and 2 legal trout and this pretty little redfish. My first on the fly rod.


----------

